# [Sammelthread] Epic vs Apple und der Kampf um die 30 Prozent



## Bonkic (29. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da mich die zerstückelten diskussionen in x systemthreads extrem nerven und uns das thema wohl noch eine ganze weile begleiten wird, hab ich mal einen sammelthread erstellt. worum es geht dürfte ja jeder, den es interessiert, mitbekommen haben. eine zusammenfassung der bisherigen ereignisse spare ich mir deshalb. 

die neuesten entwicklungen:

1. apple hat - wie angekündigt - die accounts von epic games gesperrt. epic kann damit keine updates mehr für seine ios-titel, insbesondere natürlich fortnite, veröffentlichen. nicht gesperrt wurden allerdings die (separaten) unreal-developer-accounts von apple. das wurde gerichtlich untersagt.

apples statement hierzu: "We are disappointed that we have had to terminate the Epic Games account on the *App Store*. We have worked with the team at Epic Games for many years on their launches and releases. The court recommended that Epic comply with the *App Store* guidelines while their case moves forward, guidelines they’ve followed for the past decade until they created this situation. Epic has refused. Instead they repeatedly submit Fortnite updates designed to violate the guidelines of the *App Store*. This is not fair to all other developers on the *App Store* and is putting customers in the middle of their fight. We hope that we can work together again in the future, but unfortunately that is not possible today."

2. derweil hat sich auch facebook in die kontroverse eingeschaltet. apple hat es fb offenbar untersagt, seine nutzer per update über die 30%-"tax" (so der wortlaut) zu informieren. es geht dabei um ein neues, offenbar kostenpflichtiges "online-events-feature". keine ahnung, was das genau sein soll. 

facebooks statement: “Now more than ever, we should have the option to help people understand where money they intend for small businesses actually goes. Unfortunately Apple rejected our transparency notice around their 30% tax but we are still working to make that information available inside the app experience."

side note: fb gönnt sich ebenfalls 30% von verkäufen im oculus store.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2020)

Gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2020)

ridley scott hat sich zu epics 1984-"parodie" geäußert:

“I sure have and I wrote to them because on the one hand I can be fully complimented by the fact they copied [my commercial] shot for shot,” Scott says. “But pity the message is so ordinary when they could have been talking about democracy or more powerful things… And they didn’t use it.”

Scott added, “I think the animation was terrific, the idea was terrific, the message was ‘ehh’.”

kann man so stehen lassen, denke ich. gilt für seinen apple-spot von damals aber natürlich genauso.


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2020)

auch das bundeskartellamt verfolgt den rechtsstreit interessiert: "This has most certainly attracted our interest,” said Andreas Mundt, head of the Federal Cartel Office. “We are at the beginning, but we are looking at this very closely.”

Apple, which did not immediately respond to a request for comment, ditched Epic after it implemented a feature to let iPhone users make in-app purchases directly, rather than with Apple’s system, which charges a 30% fee.

Mundt told an online briefing that Apple’s App Store and the Play Store that serves smartphones running on Google’s Android operating system represented an “interesting habitat because they are the only two worldwide”.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tched-by-german-antitrust-chief-idUSKBN25T1QS


----------



## Frullo (3. September 2020)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt: Ich kann Apple mit ihrer "umzäunter Garten Mentalität" nicht ausstehen. Aber das ist nun mal eines der grossen Alleinstellungsmerkmale für Apple: Auf ihre Systeme kommt nur, was durch sie geprüft wurde. Persönlich empfinde ich das zwar eben als nervig, handkehrum muss ich zugeben, dass dadurch eine höhere Qualität erreicht werden kann (nicht muss, wohlgemerkt).

Das man daher nun im eigenen Shop nicht mehr die Bedingungen vorgeben dürfen soll, die ein Produkt erfüllen muss, um in ebendiesen Shop vertrieben zu werden, will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf...


----------



## Loosa (4. September 2020)

Bei dem Thema bin ich eben auf Microsoft gestoßen. 
Microsoft updates Store revenue split to give developers a 95% cut, but with limitations

Auf die Kritik am Verteilungssystem haben die schon letztes Jahr reagiert und ihre Geschäftsbedingungen angepasst. Entwickler können im Microsoft Store dadurch bis zu 95% der Einnahmen bekommen.
Allerdings, typisch MS, mit speziellen Bedingungen. Die 95% gibt es nur, wenn eine App per Direktlink gekauft wird. Sucht man sie im Store behält sich Microsoft 15% der Einnahmen. Und bei Xbox (und Spielen generell) bleibt es bei 70/30.

Die Unterscheidung zwischen direktem Kauf und Nutzung des Store-Ökosystems finde ich ganz interessant. Allerdings dürften die wenigsten Nutzer das wissen und direkt über die Entwicklerseite kaufen. Wenn sie den Store denn überhaupt nutzen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema bin ich eben auf Microsoft gestoßen.
> Microsoft updates Store revenue split to give developers a 95% cut, but with limitations
> 
> Auf die Kritik am Verteilungssystem haben die schon letztes Jahr reagiert und ihre Geschäftsbedingungen angepasst. Entwickler können im Microsoft Store dadurch bis zu 95% der Einnahmen bekommen.



der discord store (den vermutlich kaum jemand kennt) nimmt 10%.
bei itch.io kann der entwickler selbst entscheiden, wie gesplittet wird (von 0 bis 100).
es ist also durchaus bewegung im thema und die 30% offenbar alles andere als sakrosankt.



> Allerdings, typisch MS, mit speziellen Bedingungen. Die 95% gibt es nur, wenn eine App per Direktlink gekauft wird. Sucht man sie im Store behält sich Microsoft 15% der Einnahmen. Und bei Xbox (und Spielen generell) bleibt es bei 70/30.



was man dabei vielleicht auch nicht ganz außer acht lassen sollte: konsolen-hersteller haben ein anderes geschäftsmodell als insbesondere apple: sony, ms und wohl auch nintendo verdienen an der hardware selbst kaum etwas oder nur vergleisweise wenig. geld kommt quasi "nur" über die beteiligung, abos (ps plus etc) und natürlich 1-st-party-titel rein. [nicht dass speziell ms darauf angewiesen wäre, aber es ist halt immer noch ein biz, das sich auch lohnen muss.] - das ist bei apple völlig anders. die iphone-marge ist ganz im gegenteil extrem hoch.


----------



## Frullo (4. September 2020)

Mal etwas aus der Praxis (ich weiss nicht, ob es aktuell noch so ist, ist einige - aber nicht mehr als 5 - Jahre her, oder ob ich das nicht schon mal in einem anderen Thread angesprochen haben):

Ich durfte damals mittels eines 3rd-Party-Tools eine App für Smartclients entwickeln - das Tool funktionierte so, dass man die App wahlweise für Android, IOS oder Windows7 generieren konnte. Sowohl bei Android als auch Win7 konnte man die App einfach in den Store schmeissen - bei Apple hingegen durchlief die App zuerst ein Auditing: Wurde dieses nicht bestanden, erhielt man eine ausführliche Mängelliste die zu beheben war, bevor man die App erneut dem Auditing unterziehen konnte. Während also bei Android und Win7 die App praktisch sofort im Store verfügbar war, dauerte es bei Apple mindestens einen Monat.

Was ich damit sagen will? Store <> Store. So ein Auditing kostet ja auch was - und den lässt sich Apple zurecht bezahlen. Ob sie sich zu viel zahlen lassen, steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## MichaelG (4. September 2020)

Und genau aus den Gründen ist die Gefahr von Bloatware oder gefährlicher Apps im Android Playstore erheblich größer als bei Apple. Das darf man auch nicht vergessen.

Frullo hat hier vollkommen Recht. Der Aufwand kostet. In wieweit hier dann die 30% gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht ist eine andere Frage. Aber die sind marktüblich. Google kassiert bei deutlich geringerem Aufwand das gleiche. Allerdings sind die Android-Versionen von Apps ab und zu günstiger als die Applevarianten. Nicht zuletzt aus zu vor genannten Gründen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2020)

epic versucht nun eine einstweilige verfügung zu erwirken, wonach apple fortnite (und andere epic-titel) umgehend wieder in den app store aufnehmen soll, während der prozess läuft. 

"Today we ask the Court to stop Apple from retaliating against Epic for daring to challenge Apple’s misconduct while our antitrust case proceeds. Apple is a monopolist and standing up to them is a necessary step to free consumers and developers from the unlawful restrictions Apple has imposed over app distribution and in-app payment processing on iOS. For too long, developers have not spoken out because they fear Apple’s retaliation. The company’s recent actions show that if you challenge Apple’s monopoly, Apple will attempt to destroy your business. We are committed to speaking up and securing lower cost, competitive access for all.”


----------



## Batze (5. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genau aus den Gründen ist die Gefahr von Bloatware oder gefährlicher Apps im Android Playstore erheblich größer als bei Apple. Das darf man auch nicht vergessen.
> 
> Frullo hat hier vollkommen Recht. Der Aufwand kostet. In wieweit hier dann die 30% gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht ist eine andere Frage. Aber die sind marktüblich. Google kassiert bei deutlich geringerem Aufwand das gleiche. Allerdings sind die Android-Versionen von Apps ab und zu günstiger als die Applevarianten. Nicht zuletzt aus zu vor genannten Gründen.



Ich gebe dir da sogar recht, was die eventuelle Sicherheit angeht wenn man einzelne Apps in jeweiligen Store Anbietet/Verkauft/Kauft.
Aber, es geht hier nicht um den Verkauf von Apps die Extra geprüft werden durch Apple, sondern es geht hier um In Shop Verkäufe innerhalb eines Spiels, und nur davon leben ja die ganzen Mobile Gaming Apps. Und da gibt es keinen Unterschied in Sachen Sicherheit. Und da eben 30% abzukassieren mit minimalsten Aufwand (macht alles eine eingespielte Software) ist eben reinster Wucher (nicht nur bei Apple).
Und Marktüblich ist das ganze schon gar nicht, es ist eben wie ich schon sagte eher Kartell ähnliche Strukturen angeglichen weil sich fast alle eben diese fette Provision nicht nehmen lassen wollen. Der Markt regelt hier leider gar nichts, weil es eben nur ganz Groß diese Zwei Anbieter gibt, gibt es auch so gut wie keinen wirklich freien Markt. Man ist diesen beiden auf Teufel und Verderb ausgeliefert. Oder man sucht sich eben einen neuen Job wenn man damit nicht zufrieden ist.
Und genau deshalb finde ich es gut das da mal jemand in dieses Nest reinstochert. Das es jetzt Epic ist, ist eine andere Sache. Wichtig ist nur das es mal jemand macht und diese eben Kartell ähnliche Strukturen aufbricht.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2020)

Aber genau die Prüfung und Absicherung will aber eben auch entsprechend bezahlt sein. Da Fortnite selbst F2P ist und nichts kostet (Basissoftware) bleibt nur eine Beteiligung an den Micros. Ob da dann die 30% gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht ist eine andere Geschichte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zybba (5. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> epic versucht nun eine einstweilige verfügung zu erwirken, wonach apple fortnite (und andere epic-titel) umgehend wieder in den app store aufnehmen soll, während der prozess läuft.


Ich finde schon etwas peinlich, dass sie erst aufbegehren und dann wieder schnell ihr Produkt platzieren wollen...
Durchdacht wirkt das nicht.


----------



## Batze (5. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber genau die Prüfung und Absicherung will aber eben auch entsprechend bezahlt sein. Da Fortnite selbst F2P ist und nichts kostet (Basissoftware) bleibt nur eine Beteiligung an den Micros. Ob da dann die 30% gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht ist eine andere Geschichte.



Das ist eben keine andere Geschichte, sondern einfach nur eine automatische Geld Druckmaschine, und eben nicht nur bei Apple so.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde schon etwas peinlich, dass sie erst aufbegehren und dann wieder schnell ihr Produkt platzieren wollen...
> Durchdacht wirkt das nicht.



ja, vielleicht hat epic damit gerechnet, dass die richterin das im sinne des vorläufigen rechtsschutzes direkt veranlasst. 
was allerdings nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar wäre, da die entscheidung genau so ausgefallen ist, wie es von eigentlich allen beobachtern erwartet wurde: fortnite - raus. unreal engine - rein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2020)

jetzt gibt's auch mal was von google zum thema:
"Google respectfully opposes relation of the Android/Google Cases to Cameron-Apple  or  Epic-Apple (together, for purposes of this Response, the “iOS/Apple Cases”). Although Androidand iOS compete to attract app developers and end users, Google (through Android) and Apple(through iOS) use different business models, agreements, and policies to support competingecosystems. The Android/Google Cases and iOS/Apple Cases thus do not concern substantially the same parties, property, transaction or event.” 

https://de.scribd.com/document/4747...sing-Combination-of-Both-Epic-App-Store-Cases

google wehrt sich also proaktiv dagegen, dass der eigene prozeß mit der sache epic vs apple verbunden werden könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2020)

...und weiter geht der muntere schlagabtausch - apple hat nun seinerseits epic wegen vertragsbruch verklagt. 



> Although Epic portrays itself as a modern corporate Robin Hood, in reality it is a multi-billion dollar enterprise that simply wants to pay nothing for the tremendous value it derives from the *App Store*. Epic's demands for special treatment and cries of "retaliation" cannot be reconciled with its flagrant breach of contract and its own business practices, as it rakes in billions by taking commissions on game developers' sales and charging consumers up to $99.99 for bundles of "V-Bucks."
> 
> For years, Epic took advantage of everything the *App Store* had to offer. It availed itself of the tools, technology, software, marketing opportunities, and customer reach that Apple provided so that it could bring games like Infinity Blade and Fortnite to Apple customers all over the world. It enjoyed the tremendous resources that Apple pours into its *App Store* to constantly innovate and create new opportunities for developers and experiences for customers, as well as to review and approve every app, keeping the *App Store* safe and secure for customers and developers alike.
> 
> Neither Mr. Sweeney's self-righteous (and self-interested) demands nor the scale of Epic's business can justify Epic's deliberate contractual breaches, its tortious conduct, or its unfair business practices. This court should hold Epic to its contractual promises, award Apple compensatory and punitive damages, and enjoin Epic from engaging in further unfair business practices.



https://de.scribd.com/document/4753...60149026&source=hp_affiliate&medium=affiliate

die wortwahl in den dokumenten klingt teilweise ziemlich unjuristisch. die anwälte werden nicht selten sogar persönlich. das gilt für beide seiten, nicht nur jetzt für apple. den eindruck, dass hier das wertvollste unternehmen der welt und einer der wichtigsten player im games-biz miteinander ringen, hat man beim lesen beileibe nicht immer. kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob das in den us vielleicht sogar so üblich ist auf diesem nieveau.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2020)

Find den Typen ganz gut, erklärt in seinen Videos verständlich:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUNxZYXDaZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pN0zopzzPtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2020)

hat jetzt zumindest direkt nichts mit apple-vs-epic zu tun, aber apple ändert offenbar seine richtlinien bzgl game-streaming:


Apple revised its App Store guidelines on Friday ahead of the release of iOS 14, the latest version of the iPhone operating system, which is expected later this month. 
The changes on Friday include rules that directly affect game streaming services. Microsoft and Facebook have publicly said in recent months that Apple’s rules have restricted what their gaming apps can do on iPhones and iPads.
Apple says that game streaming services, like Google Stadia and Microsoft xCloud, are explicitly permitted. But there are conditions: Games offered in the service need to be downloaded directly from the App Store, not from an all-in-one app.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/11/app...ll-affect-google-stadia-microsoft-xcloud.html


----------



## MrFob (11. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Apple says that game streaming services, like Google Stadia and Microsoft xCloud, are explicitly permitted. But there are conditions: Games offered in the service need to be downloaded directly from the App Store, not from an all-in-one app.



Haha, das ist aber schon irgendwie bescheuert. Der Witz am Streaming ist ja gerade, dass man nichts downloaden muss. 
Sollen die dann ein extra icon downloaden, nur damit irgendwas im Apple Store ist? Wie doof ist das denn?


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Haha, das ist aber schon irgendwie bescheuert. Der Witz am Streaming ist ja gerade, dass man nichts downloaden muss.



das soll wohl bedeuten, dass jedes game ein einzelnes icon bekommt und nicht via launcher gestartet werden kann.
was genau apple dabei allerdings gewinnt, leuchtet mir stand jetzt noch nicht so ganz ein.


----------



## MichaelG (11. September 2020)

Könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß dann die ganzen Micros außerhalb von Apples Sphäre laufen und es Apple egal ist, während es im aktuellen Zustand nur der Zahlungsverkehr wäre der extern liefe.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat jetzt zumindest direkt nichts mit apple-vs-epic zu tun, aber apple ändert offenbar seine richtlinien bzgl game-streaming:



microsoft hat sich jetzt dazu geäußert:



> “This remains a bad experience for customers,” says a Microsoft spokesperson in a statement to The Verge. “Gamers want to jump directly into a game from their curated catalog within one app just like they do with movies or songs, and not be forced to download over 100 apps to play individual games from the cloud. We’re committed to putting gamers at the center of everything we do, and providing a great experience is core to that mission.”



https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/11/...re-rules-xcloud-game-streaming-xbox-game-pass

eigentlich würden apple richtlinien ja bedeuten, dass bei streaming-services nicht nur der anbieter selbst, also google bzw ms, sondern auch apple mitkassiert: demnach also 60%! 
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass xcloud und stadia unter diesen bedingungen auf ios aufschlagen. eigentlich sogar undenkbar.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2020)

die new york times hatte schon mitte august, also als die ganze chose losging, einen recht interessanten artikel zum thema 30%:



> So how did Apple arrive at 30 percent?
> 
> There was some precedent; Apple had been charging roughly the same commission on music sales on its iTunes software. For each 99 cent song it sold, Apple passed on 72 cents to major music labels and 62 cents to independent labels, according to The Wall Street Journal in 2007.
> 
> ...



(....)



> “I think we’re realizing that 30 percent is way too much,” said Phillip Shoemaker, a former senior App Store executive, who left Apple in 2016. Credit card companies charge roughly 3 percent to process payments. “It should be closer to that,” he said.
> 
> That is the rising sentiment among app developers, consumers and regulators. Apple and Google, which together are worth more than $3 trillion, make the software that backs virtually all of the world’s smartphones. That dominance has allowed them to keep their commissions high.



(...)



> Epic has also shown that running a profitable app store is possible with a lower commission. It runs its own online marketplace for other developers to distribute their games on desktop computers. In that store, it takes 12 percent of sales — and still makes a profit of 5 percent to 7 percent, the company said.



https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/technology/apple-app-store-epic-games-fortnite.html


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tQddjlXj6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



linus, der alte fortnite-fanboy, hat ein neues video gemacht, das die thematik - aus meiner sicht - recht gut erfasst.
wie er im video auch selbst sagt, hatte er wegen seiner app floatplane (irgendeine content-creator-platform, keine ahnung tbh) auch schon ärger mit apple.


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> epic versucht nun eine einstweilige verfügung zu erwirken, wonach apple fortnite (und andere epic-titel) umgehend wieder in den app store aufnehmen soll, während der prozess läuft.



hierauf hat nun apple mit einem knapp 40-seitigen 'opposition brief' reagiert.
darin behauptet apple, dass es sich bei epics klage um nicht mehr als einen marketingstunt handeln würde...

“For reasons having nothing to do with Epic’s claims against Apple, Fortnite’s popularity is on the wane. By July 2020, interest in Fortnite had decreased by nearly 70% as compared to October 2019. This lawsuit (and the front-page headlines it has generated) appears to be part of a marketing campaign designed to reinvigorate interest in Fortnite."

...und dass epic in der ganzen sache eigentlich wenig zu verlieren hätte, da auf ios der  “smallest piece of the pie’ vom fortnite-(umsatz-)kuchen entfallen würde. 

https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/16/...apple-preliminary-injunction-opposition-brief


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2020)

epic games hat mit einigen anderen unternehmen (match group, spotify, deezer, basecamp, tile etc.) die sog.. *Coalition for App Fairness* ins leben gerufen. ziel dieser interessenvertretung ist es, apple und auch google zu besseren bedingungen für app-entwickler zu bewegen. kernanliegen sind eigentlich genau dieselben, die epic in seiner klage gegen apple und google formuliert hat: 


The App Store is Ruled by Anti-Competitive Policies
30% “App Tax” on Creators and Consumers
The App Store Limits Consumer Freedom

andere entwickler sind aufgerufen, sich der Coalition for App Fairness anzuschließen.

https://appfairness.org/


----------



## Wubaron (24. September 2020)

doch keine lust was zu schreiben


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> epic games hat mit einigen anderen unternehmen (match group, spotify, deezer, basecamp, tile etc.) die sog.. *Coalition for App Fairness* ins leben gerufen. ziel dieser interessenvertretung ist es, apple und auch google zu besseren bedingungen für app-entwickler zu bewegen. kernanliegen sind eigentlich genau dieselben, die epic in seiner klage gegen apple und google formuliert hat:
> 
> 
> The App Store is Ruled by Anti-Competitive Policies
> ...



Heutzutage kostet ein wirklich teures Spiel, sagen wir mal 100 Franken (habe schon lange kein so teures Spiel mehr gesehen/gekauft, aber fürs Rechnen ist es so einfacher...)

Aber um bei Epics gratis erhältlichen Fortnite in den Genuss von allem Content zu kommen, müsste man 7'100 Franken ausgeben. Es würde also 7000 % mehr als mein Beispiel eines teuren Spieles kosten, wenn man über den ganzen Inhalt verfügen möchte.

Jaja, ich weiss, Epic/Fortnite sind nicht die einzigen, die mit einem solchen Geschäftsmodell absahnen. Da gibt es ganz bestimmt noch viel schlimmere Beispiele – aber die haben dann zumindest den Anstand, sich nicht als «Verfechter der Fairness» profilieren zu wollen…

Eigentlich müsste die Website https://morepiecesofthecake.org heissen…


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2020)

inzwischen hat die erste anhörung vor einem bezirksgericht stattgefunden:

die übliche argumente wurden ausgetauscht. wobei epics anwälte, das ist jetzt aber lediglich meine persönliche meinung nach dem lesen eines transkripts (link folgt [vermutlich]), keine besonders gute figur abgegeben haben. wie dem auch sei. die richterin hält es für angebracht, dass dieser "faszinierende" fall vor einer jury verhandelt wird. das könnte frühestens im juli 2021 der fall sein: "I think personally this case should be tried to a jury," she said. "I don't think individual judges have the be-all and end-all here."

überraschenderweise wollen das aber offenbar weder apple noch epic: "Attorneys for Apple and Epic Games have informed the judge presiding over their antitrust fight that they would prefer their case be decided by her rather than tried before a jury."


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2020)

google verspricht indes android ein wenig offener für alternative app stores zu gestalten:

"In response to that feedback, we will be making changes in Android 12 (next year's Android release) to make it even easier for people to use other app stores on their devices while being careful not to compromise the safety measures Android has in place. We are designing all this now and look forward to sharing more in the future!"


----------



## Zybba (30. September 2020)

Ich würde den Fall lieber auch einem Richter überlassen, als der Jury.
Dem traue ich eher ein brauchbares Urteil zu.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. September 2020)

Interessanterweise gibt es ja sogar schon einige alternative Stores für Android.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2020)

hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt mit dem rechtsstreit zu tun, könnte aber durchaus einfluss darauf haben:

das US Antitrust Subcommittee hat seinen abschlussbericht zur dominanten stellung der 5 internet-giganten Facebook, Amazon, Apple, Netflix, und Google (abgekürzt faang) vorgelegt.

zu apple heißt es dort: 



> Apple has significant and durable market power in the mobile operating system market. Apple’s dominance in this market, where it controls the iOS mobile operating system that runs on Apple mobile devices, has enabled it to control all software distribution to iOS devices.
> Apple leverages its control of iOS and the App Store to create and enforce barriers to competition and discriminate against and exclude rivals while preferencing its own offerings.
> Apple also uses its power to exploit app developers through misappropriation of competitively sensitive information and to charge app developers supra-competitive prices within the App Store.
> Apple has maintained its dominance due to the presence of network effects, high barriers to entry, and high switching costs in the mobile operating system market.
> As the market for hardware products like the iPhone have matured, Apple has pivoted to rely increasingly on sales of its applications and services, as well as collecting commissions and fees in the App Store. In the absence of competition, Apple’s monopoly power over software distribution to iOS devices has resulted in harms to competitors and competition, reducing quality and innovation among app developers, and increasing prices and reducing choices for consumers.



apples entgegnung:


> We have always said that scrutiny is reasonable and appropriate but we vehemently disagree with the conclusions reached in this staff report with respect to Apple. Our company does not have a dominant market share in any category where we do business.



https://www.xda-developers.com/us-s...ogle-abuse-monopoly-dominant-position-market/


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2020)

Das hört sich nicht wirklich gut für Apple an und indirekt könnten Kläger darauf ganz gut aufbauen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2020)

der beginn des prozesses epic vs aple wurde auf den 3. mai 2021 datiert.
wie von beiden parteien gewünscht, wird ein richter das urteil fällen (-> bench trial). 
https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.364265/gov.uscourts.cand.364265.116.0.pdf

sollte fortnite bis dahin, wonach es derzeit aussieht, aus dem app store verbannt bleiben, dürften epic wohl einnahmen in dreistelliger millionenhöhe durch die lappen gehen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2020)

apple weicht seine app-store-regeln zumindest ein bißchen auf:
bis zu 1 million umsatz werden ab kommendem jahr nur noch 15% fällig, ab diesem betrag wieder die üblichen 30.
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/11/apple-announces-app-store-small-business-program/
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital...15?utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=twitterbot


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2021)

Epic Game Files EU Antitrust Complaint Against Apple


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2021)

der prozess hat nun übrigens begonnen und ist auf zunächst mal circa 3 wochen angelegt. 








						The fight to dethrone Apple debuts in a California courtroom
					

A video game developer's lawsuit against Apple’s App Store policies resonates with broader concerns in Washington and Brussels about the online industry's gatekeepers.




					www.politico.com
				



quelle ist willkürlich ausgewählt. eigentlich berichtet so ziemlich jedes medium darüber, nicht nur die branchen-presse.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2021)

Mal sehen wie sich sich dann einigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

Epic vor Gericht: Massenhaft Firmengeheimnisse landen im Internet
					

Am Montag begann der Prozess zwischen Epic und Apple. Geleakte Dokumente geben nun einen Einblick in Epics Firmengeheimnisse.




					www.gamestar.de
				




Spätestens hier sieht man dass ein Epic-Deal nicht immer auch ein guter Deal für die Entwickler sein muss.


----------



## Loosa (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Epic vor Gericht: Massenhaft Firmengeheimnisse landen im Internet
> 
> 
> Am Montag begann der Prozess zwischen Epic und Apple. Geleakte Dokumente geben nun einen Einblick in Epics Firmengeheimnisse.
> ...


Inwiefern? Es _muss_ ja niemand sein Spiel hergeben.
$50k für World of Goo klingt sehr mau, das hätten sie besser verhandeln können. Allerdings kam der Deal ganz am Ende der Verwertungskette. Das Spiel lief davor schon jahrelang auf PCs und Mobilgeräten.

Subnautica wird im Artikel auf 30 Cent pro Spiel verrechnet. Klingt wie ein Witz.
Aber ist dieselbe Argumentation, nach der jede Raubkopie eine verlorene Einnahme zum Vollpreis wäre. Die meisten Gratisspiele bei Epic habe ich noch nicht einmal gestartet. Wird das auch gerechnet? 

Die Entwickler bekamen, lange nach Kickstarter, lange nach Release, $1,4 Millionen auf die Hand.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Epic vor Gericht: Massenhaft Firmengeheimnisse landen im Internet
> 
> 
> Am Montag begann der Prozess zwischen Epic und Apple. Geleakte Dokumente geben nun einen Einblick in Epics Firmengeheimnisse.
> ...


Trotzdem wird kein Entwickler gezwungen einen Deal einzugehen.
Die Frage ist doch: Wie viele hätten das Gratisgame geholt, wenns was gekostet hätte?
Also: Hätte man nochmals einen Umsatz von 1.46Mio generiert, bzw 1.9Mio (30% Marge)?

Gewisse Deals sind aber auch recht clever. Auch bei Subnautica:
Wers dann gratis bekommt, steigt evtl dann auch beim aktuelleren Nachfolger beim EA mit ein.
Das war, denke ich, auch der Gedanke bei Frontier, welche Elite kurz vor Odyssey verschenkt haben über EPIC:
Der Hintergedanke war sicherlich, dass das gute Werbung für das Addon ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2021)

hm, versteh ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz.
epic war oder ist ja nun beileibe nicht in der position, die entwickler über den tisch zu ziehen.
kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das ganze für viele ein experiment war. es war halt völlig neu (im pc-space), spiele gegen eine fixe summe des store-betreibers kurzzeitig "zu verschenken". ob sich das jetzt im einzelnen für den entwickler "gelohnt" hat, lässt sich der liste nicht entnehmen. da es immer noch gratis-spiele im egs store gibt, scheint es aber zumindest nicht völlig unattraktiv zu sein. warum sollte sonst jemand auf das angebot eingehen? 

(überwiegend) ein paar hunderttausend dollar cash für ein meist mehrere jahre altes spiel klingt jetzt für mich jedenfalls nicht allzu übel, gerade bei indies. zumal ja auch große publisher wie warner oder ubi dabei sind. die lassen sich sicherlich nicht unter wert bezahlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Es _muss_ ja niemand sein Spiel hergeben.
> $50k für World of Goo klingt sehr mau, das hätten sie besser verhandeln können. Allerdings kam der Deal ganz am Ende der Verwertungskette. Das Spiel lief davor schon jahrelang auf PCs und Mobilgeräten.


Von alten Kamellen spricht auch niemand, mir geht es mehr um neue Titel die erstmals releast werden.


McDrake schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird kein Entwickler gezwungen einen Deal einzugehen.
> Die Frage ist doch: Wie viele hätten das Gratisgame geholt, wenns was gekostet hätte?
> Also: Hätte man nochmals einen Umsatz von 1.46Mio generiert, bzw 1.9Mio (30% Marge)?





McDrake schrieb:


> Gewisse Deals sind aber auch recht clever. Auch bei Subnautica:
> Wers dann gratis bekommt, steigt evtl dann auch beim aktuelleren Nachfolger beim EA mit ein.
> Das war, denke ich, auch der Gedanke bei Frontier, welche Elite kurz vor Odyssey verschenkt haben über EPIC:
> Der Hintergedanke war sicherlich, dass das gute Werbung für das Addon ist.


Sehen wir das doch mal an einem anderen Beispiel:
Angenommen die Entwickler von "Valheim" hätten einen Deal mit Epic gemacht und auch "nur" irgendwas zwischen 1-2 Millionen erhalten - DAS wäre ein ausgesprochen schlechter Deal gewesen, denn dann hätten sie ihr Baby völlig unter Wert verkauft. Bei 5 Mio. Einheiten allein im ersten (!) Monat. Es gibt noch diverse andere Indie-Hits, "Hades" ist auch so ein Fall.

Ich kann die Scheu vorm Risiko ja verstehen, aber etwas Mut gehört dennoch dazu um es im Spielmarkt entsprechend zu bringen. Wenn jetzt jeder Indie-Entwickler auf Epic-Art weich landen möchte bremst man sich eigentlich nur aus und kann den eigentlichen Wachstum gar nicht generieren der sonst möglich wäre.



Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, versteh ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz.
> epic war oder ist ja nun beileibe nicht in der position, die entwickler über den tisch zu ziehen.


Ich habe damit nicht ausdrücken wollen dass es Epic ist der hier einen schlechten Deal anbietet, es war mehr als Kritik an jene Entwickler zu verstehen die sich vorschnell auf sowas einlassen, Mich dünkt manchmal dass die Leute hinter den Spielen entweder zu wenig Vertrauen in sich und ihr Produkt haben oder gar nicht wirklich überzeugt dahinter stehen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von alten Kamellen spricht auch niemand, mir geht es mehr um neue Titel die erstmals releast werden.



na ja, doch. in deinem link geht es um die wöchentlichen gratis-deals und das sind meist oder sogar immer ziemlich olle kamellen. sieht man doch an der liste. 
die exklusiv-deals für neue releases laufen völlig anders ab: hier erhält der entwickler ggf eine garantie-summe.


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die exklusiv-deals für neue releases laufen völlig anders ab: hier erhält der entwickler ggf eine garantie-summe.


Genau.
Für Control gabs bekannterweise 9,5 Millionen $.
Es kann sich also durchaus lohnen. Eben vor allem, weil es eine sichere Summe vorab ist.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Angenommen die Entwickler von "Valheim" hätten einen Deal mit Epic gemacht und auch "nur" irgendwas zwischen 1-2 Millionen erhalten - DAS wäre ein ausgesprochen schlechter Deal gewesen, denn dann hätten sie ihr Baby völlig unter Wert verkauft.


Wenn das Spiel aber nicht so reingehauen hätte, wäre es ein guter Deal gewesen.
Kann man ja vorher nicht wissen wie ein Titel ankommt, das Spiel hätte ja auch voll der Reinfall werden können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel aber nicht so reingehauen hätte, wäre es ein guter Deal gewesen.
> Kann man ja vorher nicht wissen wie ein Titel ankommt, das Spiel hätte ja auch voll der Reinfall werden können.


Sicher, voraussehen lässt sich sowas nicht. Aber wie ich schon vorab sagte, ohne Risiko nimmt man sich selbst auch ein wenig den größeren Erfolg.


----------



## Loosa (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von alten Kamellen spricht auch niemand, mir geht es mehr um neue Titel die erstmals releast werden.


Da bin ich nicht ganz im Thema. Wurden auch neue Releases verschenkt?
Auf der Liste sind ja nur die kostenlosen Dreingaben, nicht die Exklusivdeals. Wer weiß welche Konditionen da herrschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht ganz im Thema. Wurden auch neue Releases verschenkt?
> Auf der Liste sind ja nur die kostenlosen Dreingaben, nicht die Exklusivdeals. Wer weiß welche Konditionen da herrschen.


Da waren in der Tat ein Paar Brand-New-Titel dabei, ich hab grob noch einen Strategie-Titel im Kopf, komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen. Der war frisch raus und schon wurde dieser für 24 (?) Stunden für lau rausgehauen... *grübel*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da waren in der Tat ein Paar Brand-New-Titel dabei, ich hab grob noch einen Strategie-Titel im Kopf, komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen. Der war frisch raus und schon wurde dieser für 24 (?) Stunden für lau rausgehauen... *grübel*


Hier gibt es eine Gesamtliste


----------



## Zybba (5. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da waren in der Tat ein Paar Brand-New-Titel dabei, ich hab grob noch einen Strategie-Titel im Kopf, komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen. Der war frisch raus und schon wurde dieser für 24 (?) Stunden für lau rausgehauen... *grübel*


Das war ein Total War.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das war ein Total War.



richtig. irgendein total war gabs mal in den ersten 24h für lau im egs. 
wäre interessant zu wissen, wie das vergütet wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das war ein Total War.


Treffer. Das war's.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2021)

die anhörungen wurden gestern beendet. 
wann mit einem urteil zu rechnen ist und vor allem wie es ausfällt, ist derzeit völlig offen.
casus knacksus ist offenbar unverändert die frage, welche definition des marktes zugrunde gelegt wird. 
was ich so mitbekommen habe, waren offenbar weder epic noch apple so wirklich überzeugend mit ihren argumenten. 
teilweise ist der prozeß ins absurde abgedriftet ("it's just a banana, ma'am" ).
wir werden sehen. egal wie das urteil nun ausfällt; beendet wird der rechtsstreit damit mutmaßlich nicht sein.


----------



## Batze (25. Mai 2021)

Nun ja, also wenn Epic verliert, dann verlieren sie halt, wenn Apple den kürzeren zieht könnte das viel weitreichendere Folgen haben und zwar nicht nur für Apple.
Das würde einschlagen wie eine nun ja, Bombe. Eine gewaltige Internet Bombe die den Markt erstmal erbeben lassen würde.


----------



## 1xok (26. Mai 2021)

Es wundert mich, dass der Schutz von Kindern nicht stärker zur Sprache kam. Zumal Epic diese ja offen instrumentalisiert hat. In-App-Käufe kann man auf dem iPhones der Kleinen abschalten. Das würde durch Epics Ansinnen komplett umgangen, obwohl es gerade bei Fortnite dringend geboten wäre.

Fortnite ist die reinste Kinderabzocke. Mit diesen bescheuerten Lamas  wird den Kindern das Taschengeld abgenommen. Wenn man dabei zusieht, wird einem schlecht. Zumindest auf iOS-Geräten können Eltern das bisher aber verhindern bzw. es gibt dieses Problem dort jetzt nicht mehr. 

Gemildert wird die Kinderabzocke derzeit nur dadurch, dass Epic kaum Händler findet, die ihre V-Bucks Karten in Ladengeschäften anbieten möchten.  Bei 15% bleibt halt nicht viel übrig. Tim Sweeneys Argumente interessieren den deutschen EDEKA nicht. Aber irgendwann wird sich auch dafür eine Lösung finden. Und dann liefe - insofern Epic vor Gericht obsiegt - der ganze Scam vollkommen ungebremst auf iPhones ohne dass Apple oder die Eltern darüber unmittelbar Kontrolle ausüben könnten.

Epic macht zwar grundsätzlich auch nichts anderes als Valve und Konsorten. Aber Epic will das eben auf Apple-Geräten tun. Mit einem Spiel, das sich gezielt an sehr junge Spieler richtet. Epic weiß, glaube ich, gar nicht worauf sie sich da einlassen. Klar, viele Eltern kaufen ihren Kinder V-Bucks, um nicht weiter genervt zu werden. Es gibt aber auch Eltern, die das nicht tun und die sich darauf verlassen, dass die Schutzmechanismen unter iOS funktionieren.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2021)

während wir immer noch auf ein urteil warten, kommt von drei us-senatoren ein gesetzesvorschlag, der dem ganzen eine neue wendung geben könnte, wenn auch vielleicht erst im nachhinein. 

der Open App Markets Act soll nämlich app-stores ab einer größe von 50 mio. usern regulieren, worunter apples app store und googles play store zweifellos fallen (ggf aber auch win store, steam und egs). 

“Big Tech giants are forcing their own app stores on users at the expense of innovative start-ups,” said Blackburn. “Apple and Google want to prevent developers and consumers from using third-party app stores that would threaten their bottom line. Their anticompetitive conduct is a direct affront to a free and fair marketplace. Senator Blumenthal, Klobuchar, I are committed to ensuring U.S. consumers and small businesses are not punished by Big Tech dominance.”

“Competition is critical to protecting small businesses and consumers, spurring innovation, and promoting economic equity. But as mobile technologies have become essential to our daily lives, it has become clear that a few gatekeepers control the app marketplace, wielding incredible power over which apps consumers can access. This raises serious competition concerns,” said Klobuchar. "By establishing new rules for app stores, this legislation levels the playing field and is an important step forward in ensuring an innovative and competitive app marketplace.”









						Blumenthal, Blackburn & Klobuchar Introduce Bipartisan Antitrust Legislation to Promote App Store Competition | U.S. Senator Richard Blumenthal of Connecticut
					

[WASHINGTON, D.C.] – U.S. Senators Richard Blumenthal (D-CT), Marsha Blackburn (R-TN), and Amy...




					www.blumenthal.senate.gov
				




das gesetz würde es app-entwicklern wohl ermöglichen, ihr eigenes (bzw ein drittanbieter-) abrechnungssystem zu verwenden sowie ihr produkt unabhängig von einem vorgeschriebenen store anzubieten. also ziemlich genau das, was auch epic mit seiner klage erreichen will.


----------



## Batze (13. August 2021)

Wenn die das Durchbekommen im Senat wäre es der Hammer und würde wohl einem Beben gleich kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2021)

an der kolportieren übernahme von google durch epic scheint doch mehr dran gewesen zu sein, als vermutet:



> Google recognized that Epic might not accept its offer. 'As a potential alternative', a senior Google executive proposed that Google 'consider approaching Tencent,' a company that owns a minority stake in Epic, 'to either (a) buy Epic shares from Tencent to get more control over Epic', or '(b) join up with Tencent to buy 100% of Epic,'" the complaint said.
> 
> This information was produced during discovery, and Epic initially included it in an amended complaint back in July; however portions of it were subject to seal by the court. Tencent, one of the largest game developers and publishers in the world with stakes in countless companies, acquired a 40% stake in Epic back in 2012. Epic CEO Tim Sweeney maintains control of the company.



warum das ganze? nun, google hatte offenbar kalkuliert, dass bis zu 6 mrd. dollar umsatz pa flöten gehen könnten, sollten andere unternehmen epics weg folgen und den play store meiden (was auf android-geräten ja möglich ist). 

um zu verhindern, dass andere entwickler fahnenflüchtig werden, wurde außerdem das sog. "project hug" ins leben gerufen. dessen ziel war es kurz gesagt führende app-entwickler zu bevorzugen.



> Other now-unsealed portions of the complaint deal with new information surrounding Google's so-called "Project Hug," an initiative designed to sway top Android app makers and game developers not to leave the Play Store using kickbacks, commission reductions and other financial incentives. Google calculated that it risked losing up to $6 billion in revenue if more developers followed Epic in leaving the Play Store. So Google spent hundreds of millions of dollars on around 20 deals with top companies, including Activision Blizzard, to keep them from following in Fortnite's footsteps, the complaint detailed.



das ist meiner meinung nach typisches monoplisten-verhalten, das eigentlich sanktioniert werden müsste. apple geht bekanntermaßen ähnlich vor: amazon konnte bspw sonderkonditionen rausschlagen. wobei es auf ios-geräten keine alternative zum app store gibt, der weg also von vornherein ziemlich verbaut ist. 

quelle: https://www.protocol.com/bulletins/google-tencent-epic-games-stake


----------



## Batze (20. August 2021)

Da hat Epic ganz schön was aufgemacht. Gut so das jetzt mal dank Epic bewegung in diese Monopolisten reinkommt und Gerichte das scheinbar teils auch so sehen.
Für den freien Markt kann das nur gut sein.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2021)

WIR HABEN EIN URTEIL!

gewonnen haben irgendwie beide und so werden das epic und apple wohl auch letzten endes verkaufen, schätze ich.
das gericht hat festgestellt, dass epic vertragsbrüchig war und deshalb die unrechtmäßig erhaltenen beträge, die am app store vorbei geschleust wurden, an apple zahlen muss. die rede ist von ein paar millionen dollar.

auf der anderen seite, das mag zunächst paradox klingen, muss apple aber genau das künftig erlauben: apple muss app-anbietern künftig (in 90 tagen um genau zu sein) also das anbieten alternativer zahlungsmethoden ermöglichen. zumindest in den usa kalifornien (und südkorea wo das schon vor einigen tagen von den behörden so bestimmt wurde).






						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				



steht sicherlich noch viel mehr drin. das nur mal so vorab.


----------



## Zybba (10. September 2021)

Ok, krass!
Danke fürs Update.
Wir zitieren dich als Experten im Podcast.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ok, krass!
> Danke fürs Update.
> Wir zitieren dich als Experten im Podcast.



"experte"?
nee, nit wirklich.
hab nur abgeschrieben, was ua the verge berichtet hat.
durch 180+ seiten urteil wühl ich mich mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Zybba (10. September 2021)

Ist ok, wir schreiben dann von dir ab.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2021)

tim sweeney ist nicht sehr amused:





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1436370670166945792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab nur abgeschrieben, was ua the verge berichtet hat.


Andere nennen sich dafür "Redakteur", insofern passt das Lob schon vollkommen !


----------



## Zybba (10. September 2021)

Also langsam geht mir dieser Sweeney Tim mit seinem selbstgerechten Gelaber echt auf den Sack.
Muss ich leider mal sagen.
Unrecht hat er ja nicht, aber irgendwie interpretiere ich da immer was rein.

Obs jetzt an mir oder ihm liegt?... kp


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1436372920285204481

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Zybba schrieb:


> Also langsam geht mir dieser Sweeney Tim mit seinem selbstgerechten Gelaber echt auf den Sack.
> Muss ich leider mal sagen.
> Unrecht hat er ja nicht, aber irgendwie interpretiere ich da immer was rein.
> 
> Obs jetzt an mir oder ihm liegt?... kp



als sympathieträger würd ich ihn jetzt auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen tbh


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Also langsam geht mir dieser Sweeney Tim mit seinem selbstgerechten Gelaber echt auf den Sack.
> Muss ich leider mal sagen.
> Unrecht hat er ja nicht, aber irgendwie interpretiere ich da immer was rein.
> 
> Obs jetzt an mir oder ihm liegt?... kp


Ist schon einzusehen das er nicht applaudiert wenn es an den Geldbeutel geht, abgesehen davon ist ja auch jede Menge Säbelgerassel dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tim sweeney ist nicht sehr amused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas nennt man einen schlechte Verlierer.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist schon einzusehen das er nicht applaudiert wenn es an den Geldbeutel geht,



die 3,5 mio. wird epic aus der portokasse zahlen. für apple stehen hingegen milliarden auf dem spiel. 
ein epic-win isses aber natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die 3,5 mio. wird epic aus der portokasse zahlen. für apple stehen hingegen milliarden auf dem spiel.
> ein epic-win isses aber natürlich trotzdem nicht.


Ja, sicher ... komischerweise sind aber gerade die mit dem dicken Portemonnaie da sehr empfindlich und weinen als ginge es um das letzte Hemd.


----------



## Batze (10. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite, das mag zunächst paradox klingen, muss apple aber genau das künftig erlauben: apple muss app-anbietern künftig (in 90 tagen um genau zu sein) also das anbieten alternativer zahlungsmethoden ermöglichen. zumindest in den usa kalifornien (und südkorea wo das schon vor einigen tagen von den behörden so bestimmt wurde).


Und genau das ist doch erstmal ein Mega Fortschritt wie ich finde.
Da kann man von T.S. halten was man will, aber er hat das ganze angestoßen das es da erstmal soweit gekommen ist.
Apple selbst hätte sich lieber mit Epic einigen sollen, denn das Urteil wird Apple Hunderte Milliarden kosten und das App Monopol auf ihren eigenen Store auch noch.
Apple ist hier ganz klar der Verlierer. Und wenn das als Grundsatz Urteil rausgeht, dann wird der Markt wieder etwas freier.
Ja und das dank Epic/Tim Sweeny. Das sollte man bitte nicht vergessen, auch wenn man ihn nicht  mag.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. September 2021)

Es ändert sich doch absolut gar nichts.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1436395708110737423

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2021)

Hab gerade für den Podcast noch mal News dazu gesucht und fand *diesen Artikel* ganz hilfreich.
Da gibts ein paar klare Fragen und Antworten.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Es ändert sich doch absolut gar nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interessanter punkt.
stellt sich (mir) die frage, wie hoch diese "gebühr" maximal sein dürfte. ebenfalls 30%? dann wäre für epic und andere tatsächlich gar nix gewonnen.
und 2tens: wie will apple diese gebühr geltend machen? dürfte ja zumindest mal deutlich schwerer werden, da sie ja fortan vom zahlungsprozeß abgekoppelt wären.

führen denn netflix oder spotify, bei denen ist es ja derzeit schon vergleichbar läuft afaik, gebühren an apple ab? ich meine nein. wobei games ja bislang schon anders als streaming behandelt wurde. warum auch immer. es ist - und bleibt - offenbar sehr kompliziert.

das letzte wort ist aber so oder so noch nicht gesprochen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessanter punkt.
> stellt sich (mir) die frage, wie hoch diese "gebühr" maximal sein dürfte. ebenfalls 30%? dann wäre für epic und andere tatsächlich gar nix gewonnen.
> und 2tens: wie will apple diese gebühr geltend machen? dürfte ja zumindest mal deutlich schwerer werden, da sie ja fortan vom zahlungsprozeß abgekoppelt wären.
> 
> ...


Joa, das wird man sehen, ob und wie viel da für Apple abfällt.
Aber Sony geht ja mit dem Erlauben von Cross-Play einen ähnlichen Weg. Da fallen doch auch für Sony gewisse Provisionen ab, wenn über andere Plattformen (Zahlungsmethoden) Mikrotransaktionen getätigt werden. Jedoch der Großteil der Spielzeit auf der Playstation liegt.
DIe Leute sind ja nicht dumm, da wird doch jetzt jedes Schlupfloch ausgenutzt welches sich öffnen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2021)

...und die nächste klage: was ist passiert? apple hat - behauptet der entwickler jedenfalls - die watch-tastatur flicktype quasi 1:1 kopiert und als neues feature auf dem kürzlichen event präsentiert. kommt so oder so ähnlich öfter vor, so weit nix besonders. allerdings, und damit hat das ganze vielleicht auch relevanz für epic vs apple, hat apple, wiederum angeblich, flicktype zuvor aus dem app store geworfen und den entwickler nach der rückkehr in den store über monate hinweg drangsaliert (bspw updates die zertifizierung verweigert).

nachzulesen ua hier: https://www.theverge.com/2021/9/16/...-keyboard-flicktype-lawsuit-kosta-eleftheriou oder hier https://www.notebookcheck.com/Eines...ckler-gestohlen-der-jetzt-klagt.562261.0.html

ob es besonders clever ist, so 'ne monopolisten-scheiße während eines anderen, noch laufenden rechtsstreits, in dem es zumindest _auch_ darum geht, abzuziehen? hätten sie den laden halt einfach kaufen sollen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> To help support the specific needs of developers offering subscriptions, starting on January 1, 2022,* we're decreasing the service fee for all subscriptions on Google Play from 30% to 15%, starting from day one.*



das war bislang erst nach 1 jahr der fall.

außerdem:


> Ebooks and on-demand music streaming services, where content costs account for the majority of sales, will now be eligible for a service fee as low as 10%.











						Evolving our business model to address developer needs
					






					android-developers.googleblog.com


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...und die nächste klage: was ist passiert? apple hat - behauptet der entwickler jedenfalls - die watch-tastatur flicktype quasi 1:1 kopiert und als neues feature auf dem kürzlichen event präsentiert. kommt so oder so ähnlich öfter vor, so weit nix besonders. allerdings, und damit hat das ganze vielleicht auch relevanz für epic vs apple, hat apple, wiederum angeblich, flicktype zuvor aus dem app store geworfen und den entwickler nach der rückkehr in den store über monate hinweg drangsaliert (bspw updates die zertifizierung verweigert).
> 
> nachzulesen ua hier: https://www.theverge.com/2021/9/16/...-keyboard-flicktype-lawsuit-kosta-eleftheriou oder hier https://www.notebookcheck.com/Eines...ckler-gestohlen-der-jetzt-klagt.562261.0.html
> 
> ob es besonders clever ist, so 'ne monopolisten-scheiße während eines anderen, noch laufenden rechtsstreits, in dem es zumindest _auch_ darum geht, abzuziehen? hätten sie den laden halt einfach kaufen sollen. 🤷‍♂️


Das eine hat mit dem anderen weniger was zu tun. Wenn jemand mein Feature/meine Ware kopiert und unerlaubt verkauft dann gehe ich als Firma dagegen vor. Egal ob ich parallel einen anderen Rechtsstreit laufen habe oder nicht.

Und ob die anderen wirklich vorher so drangsaliert worden sind oder ob sie einfach die Vorgaben nicht erfüllt haben kann ich als Außenstehender von hier nicht beurteilen. Sie müssen für die Zertifizierungen Bedingungen erfüllen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist haben sie Pech gehabt und müssen nachbessern. Ob Apple von sich aus und "grundlos" App-Entwickler drangsaliert lasse ich mal im Raum stehen. Möchte ich aber mal eher bezweifeln.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite, das mag zunächst paradox klingen, muss apple aber genau das künftig erlauben: apple muss app-anbietern künftig (in 90 tagen um genau zu sein) also das anbieten alternativer zahlungsmethoden ermöglichen. zumindest in den usa kalifornien (und südkorea wo das schon vor einigen tagen von den behörden so bestimmt wurde).



apples "bitte", mehr zeit für diese (technisch sicherlich äußerst komplizierte) neuerung zu bekommen, wurde abgeschmettert:

"Judge Gonzalez Rogers was skeptical of Apple’s request particularly because it asked for an indefinite stay of the injunction despite saying Apple just wanted more time to evaluate risks. “You haven’t asked for additional time. You’ve asked for an injunction which would effectively take years,” she said. “You asked for an across-the-board stay which could take 3, 4, 5 years.” Perry responded that Apple wanted to delay the changes until the case was resolved — saying that it was confident “we’re going to win the appeal.”









						Judge orders Apple to allow external payment options for App Store by December 9th, denying stay
					

The stay is denied.




					www.theverge.com


----------

